# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  B നിലവറ തുറന്നാൽ ?????

## kandahassan

*പത്ഭനാമി ക്ഷേത്രത്തിലെ B നിലവറ യിലെ നിഗൂഢത എന്താണ് ??? ???

നിലവറ തുറക്കാൻ രാജകുടുംബം സമ്മതിക്കാത്തതു എന്താകും ?

നിലവറ തുറക്കാൻ സർക്കാരിനു എന്താണു താല്പര്യം ????

നിലവറ ഇതിനു മുന്നേ തുറന്നിട്ടുണ്ടോ ????

നിലവറ തുറന്നാൽ തിരുവനന്തപുരം ജില്ലാ വെള്ളത്തിൽ ആകുമോ ??

നിലവറയിലെ ഒരു ഉൾ വാതിൽ തുറക്കുന്നതു അറബി കടലിലേക്കോ ???

അമൂല്യ വസ്തുക്കൾ വിശ്വാസ സമൂഹത്തിനു മാത്രം അവകാശപെട്ടതാണോ ????

നിലവറയെ ബന്ധിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു നാഗബന്ധ പൂട്ടുകൊണ്ടാണോ ???????


നമസ്കാരം ചർച്ചയിലേക്കു എല്ലാ ഫോറം മെമ്പേഴ്സിനും സ്വാഗതം 




*

----------


## kandahassan

@BangaloreaN @maryland @ALEXI @ballu @wayanadan @ACHOOTTY @arjunan

----------


## kandahassan

@Harry @Hari @josemon17 @kannan

----------


## kannan

. . .  .  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

@chandru @ITV @moovybuf @nambiar @Perumthachan

----------


## kannan

Nilavara enthaa dam aano  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> Nilavara enthaa dam aano


angane enthukondu mr kannan parayunnu ????

nilavarayude oru vaathil arabi kadalumaayi bandhapettu kidakkunnu ennanu raaja kudumbangal parayunnathu ?

----------


## maryland

:Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## kandahassan

discussionu aarum ile ?????

----------


## maryland

> discussionu aarum ile ?????


watching world cup.. :Clap:

----------


## nambiar

I am not against opening it. However I don't have any faith on our political parties and leaders. They will definitely take a large portion of portion of that - Party fund and personal fund.

----------


## wayanadan

> discussionu aarum ile ?????


*ithiloru vishwaasa prashnamundu ...*

----------


## kandahassan

> *ithiloru vishwaasa prashnamundu ...*


detail aayi parayu ??? enthaanu vishwaasa prashanam ???

----------


## wayanadan

> detail aayi parayu ??? enthaanu vishwaasa prashanam ???


*b nilavara thurannaal anishttangal undakumennu vishwasikkunna oru vibhaagam ivideyndu athinu prachaaram nalkunnathu matte team aanennathu vere kaaryam*

----------


## kandahassan

> *b nilavara thurannaal anishttangal undakumennu vishwasikkunna oru vibhaagam ivideyndu athinu prachaaram nalkunnathu matte team aanennathu vere kaaryam*


B nilavara ithinnu munpum thurannitund ennanu  charithra rekhagal parayunnathu .....pinne nilavarayile swathu vishwasi samoohathintethu maathram ennanu rahul eeshwarine 
polullavar okke parayunnathu ...but ee swarnangalum rathnangalum mattum okke pathbhanaamanu kaanikkayaayi kittiyathu mathram alla cheriya cheriya naatturajyangal pidichadakkiyum 
mattum koodi kittiyathanu ............vidhesha raajyangalile coins vare avde undennu kelkkunnu ...........

----------


## chandru

രാജ കുടുംബം നിലവറ തുറക്കലിനെ എതിർക്കുന്നത് പല കാരണങ്ങൾ കൊണ്ട്  ആവാം..


1. ശരിക്കും വിശ്വാസപരമായ കാരണങ്ങൾ. തുറന്നാൽ അനർത്ഥങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ടാകും എന്ന ആത്മാർത്ഥമായ വിശ്വാസം. എല്ലാ വിശ്വാസങ്ങളായും ഒരു തരത്തിൽ അന്ധമാണല്ലോ.


2. നിലവറക്കുള്ളിലെ  കുറെ സാധനങ്ങൾ ഇതിനകം അടിച്ചു മാറ്റിയിരിക്കും. അത് ആരും അറിയാതെ ഇരിക്കാനുള്ള സൂത്രം.


3. അടിച്ചു മാറ്റൽ ഇനിയും കാലങ്ങൾ തുടരാനുള്ള തന്ത്രം. ഇപ്പോൾ പൂർണ്ണമായ കണക്കെടുപ്പ് നടത്തിയാൽ പിന്നെ അതിനു സാധ്യത കുറയുമല്ലോ.





പിന്നെ ഈ കാര്യം സംബന്ധിച്ചു മറ്റു അഭിപ്രായങ്ങൾ.


1. ബ്രിട്ടീഷ്*മാരിൽ നിന്നും മറ്റു വൈദേശിക/പ്രാദേശിക ശക്തികളിൽ നിന്നും സമ്പത്ത് ഒളിച്ചു പിടിക്കാൻ രാജകുടുംബം കണ്ടെത്തിയ ഒരു ലോക്കർ മാത്രമാണ് ഈ നിലവറകൾ.  


2. ഇത് രാജകുടുംബം കച്ചോടം നടത്തി സ്വന്തമായി ഉണ്ടാക്കിയ മുതലൊന്നുമല്ല. ശതാബ്ധങ്ങളോളം സാധാരണ പൗരജനങ്ങളെ അന്യായ നികുതി ചുമത്തി ഊറ്റിപ്പിഴിഞ്ഞുണ്ടാക്കിയ മുതലാണ്  (തലക്കരവും മുലക്കരവും ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന ഭീകര കാലം). ക്ഷേത്രത്തിനു കാണിക്കയായി ലഭിച്ച മുതൽ തുശ്ചമാണ് ഈ കൂട്ടത്തിൽ.


3 . നികുതി ഒടുക്കിയിരുന്നത് കൂടുതലും എല്ലാ ജാതി-മത വിഭാഗങ്ങളിലും പെട്ട  സാധാ കർഷകരും, കർഷക തൊഴിലാളികളും കച്ചവടക്കാരും.  അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ എല്ലാ വിഭാഗം ജനങ്ങളുടേയും ക്ഷേമത്തിന് ഉപയോഗിക്കണം. 


4 . പൗരാണിക മൂല്യമുള്ളവ പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കാൻ ക്ഷേത്രത്തോട് അനുബന്ധിച്ചു ഒരു മ്യൂസിയം സ്ഥാപിക്കണം. 


5 . ഇപ്പോഴുള്ള സ്ഥിതി തുടർന്ന് പോകുവാൻ ഏതായാലും അനുവദിച്ചു കൂടാ.

----------


## Naradhan

> രാജ കുടുംബം നിലവറ തുറക്കലിനെ എതിർക്കുന്നത് പല കാരണങ്ങൾ കൊണ്ട്  ആവാം..
> 
> 
> 1. ശരിക്കും വിശ്വാസപരമായ കാരണങ്ങൾ. തുറന്നാൽ അനർത്ഥങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ടാകും എന്ന ആത്മാർത്ഥമായ വിശ്വാസം. എല്ലാ വിശ്വാസങ്ങളായും ഒരു തരത്തിൽ അന്ധമാണല്ലോ.
> 
> 
> 2. നിലവറക്കുള്ളിലെ  കുറെ സാധനങ്ങൾ ഇതിനകം അടിച്ചു മാറ്റിയിരിക്കും. അത് ആരും അറിയാതെ ഇരിക്കാനുള്ള സൂത്രം.
> 
> 
> ...


Athinte total moolyam ethra undaakum ...? 10,000 cr...? Keralathil 3rc janagal undu ... Thulyamaayi veethichaal thanne 3333 rooopa kittum... 
Athu kondu enthu kshemam undaakan aanu ....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Athinte total moolyam ethra undaakum ...? 10,000 cr...? Keralathil 3rc janagal undu ... Thulyamaayi veethichaal thanne 3333 rooopa kittum... 
> Athu kondu enthu kshemam undaakan aanu ....


Nilavara thurannalum kanakkeduppu nadathi onnukil nilavarayil thanne sookshikkum, allenkil kooduthal safe aaya evide enkilum vekkum.
Maximum poyal oru museum undakki sookshikkum.

Allathe athil ninnum onnum eduthu kraya vikraym onnum cheyyilla.

----------


## Naradhan

> . . .  .


SRVM discussion mathram porallo.....  :Laughing:

----------


## Naradhan

> Nilavara thurannalum kanakkeduppu nadathi onnukil nilavarayil thanne sookshikkum, allenkil kooduthal safe aaya evide enkilum vekkum.
> Maximum poyal oru museum undakki sookshikkum.
> 
> Allathe athil ninnum onnum eduthu kraya vikraym onnum cheyyilla.


Athurappaanu ....  :Yes:

----------


## chandru

> Athinte total moolyam ethra undaakum ...? 10,000 cr...? Keralathil 3rc janagal undu ... Thulyamaayi veethichaal thanne 3333 rooopa kittum... 
> Athu kondu enthu kshemam undaakan aanu ....



invest in some big projects like an express way..name it after *Lord Sri Padmanabha*!  allathe veetham vachu kodukkananalla...

----------


## Naradhan

> invest in some big projects like an express way..name it after *Lord Sri Padmanabha*!  allathe veetham vachu kodukkananalla...


Appa expresswayil accident undaayaalo....? Aa bonus aarude peril ezhuthi thallum.... ??

----------


## kandahassan

> രാജ കുടുംബം നിലവറ തുറക്കലിനെ എതിർക്കുന്നത് പല കാരണങ്ങൾ കൊണ്ട്  ആവാം..
> 
> 
> 1. ശരിക്കും വിശ്വാസപരമായ കാരണങ്ങൾ. തുറന്നാൽ അനർത്ഥങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ടാകും എന്ന ആത്മാർത്ഥമായ വിശ്വാസം. എല്ലാ വിശ്വാസങ്ങളായും ഒരു തരത്തിൽ അന്ധമാണല്ലോ.
> 
> 
> 2. നിലവറക്കുള്ളിലെ  കുറെ സാധനങ്ങൾ ഇതിനകം അടിച്ചു മാറ്റിയിരിക്കും. അത് ആരും അറിയാതെ ഇരിക്കാനുള്ള സൂത്രം.
> 
> 
> ...


genuine valid points aanu ithokke .................

----------


## ACHOOTTY

oru thanthriyude whatsap voice clip kwttu.

anger parayunnathu............adiseshante prathishta sambadhichu aanu,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ee prathishtayude adithara thanne panithirikkunnatu entho valiya oru vajrathil aanennanu...................so moolyam calculate cheyyanayi nilavara thurannal prathishtakku ilakkam sambavikkaruthu....ennokke aanu................aa vajrathinte value  ipppo nirnayikkaan polum pattatha athra valiya moolyam ullathanennum parayunnu.

----------


## kandahassan

:Ho:   :Ho:   :Ho:

----------

